# Men are such losers.



## Emma (Oct 9, 2005)

Why is it I always come across the people who just want to talk about my fat and mess me around. Goddddddddd. 
That's it. I'm going to go on a diet and then at least I'll just be "normal" and I won't have some sort of "extra" thing on my body that means that's all they want. 
Fuck it. I'll just mutilate myself and then no one will want me at all.

Sorry for the rant. I'm angry and feel used AGAIN. 

*goes off to cry*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Why is it I always come across the people who just want to talk about my fat and mess me around. Goddddddddd.



OK I'm a little confused by this post but I am gonna try to help you out Em.

Are you talking about the guys who want to talk about your belly or your double chin or something like that? Em one thing you are going to have to come to terms with - MEN are visual. They love women who are physically attractive to them first. That's just the way it is. And it's not really so bad. Wayne loves specific parts of my body and likes to tell me so. I like it now. In the beginning I was feeling objectified. But I realized it's part of the process for men. The look at what they like - they talk about what they like - they touch what they like, etc. An FA who loves your body can go a long way to helping you find true acceptance of your body. Don't throw away the baby with the bath water. 


> That's it. I'm going to go on a diet and then at least I'll just be "normal" and I won't have some sort of "extra" thing on my body that means that's all they want.



(((EM))) That's not ALL they want - cmon you know that. It's just whatever he was obsessing about is his favorite body part. Believe me I have an FA friend who likes my hand dimples. LOL I find that funny - but he finds them irresistable.  



> Fuck it. I'll just mutilate myself and then no one will want me at all.



NO you are not! Don't talk like that.




> Sorry for the rant. I'm angry and feel used AGAIN.
> 
> *goes off to cry*



Don't cry alone - it's too lonely. Come here and talk about it and let the other women here help you through those tough times. OK? *BIG HUGS*


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 9, 2005)

I have nothing to say in defense of my sex, but don't take it out on yourself. It's unfortunate that this world is full of selfish assholes, and there's nothing wrong with being disappointed, but don't make yourself suffer any more than that which goes with being used. And don't blame your fat, it would be the same story if you were thin. And if you're serious about that self-mutilation thing, take it from me - it doesn't help a thing.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Oct 9, 2005)

Any person who just wants to focus on your size has a specific interest and has a limited focus. That is not how I behave. Your size is only one part of you and there is so much more that makes you the total package. Therefore, it is not right for anyone to focus on only your size.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't close yourself off from all men because of a few losers. One very handy function of my fat is it's a great fathead filter. Saves a lot of time if we can weed out the jerks right away (although my husband flunked the idiot test first time around). And don't blame yourself or your fat either. If you were thin, then some boob-fixated skinny-chasers might hit on you instead. I'm convinced that the jerks are in the minority, but unfortunately they are verrrry visible, and you need to swat a few flies now and then.

Which reminds me: when I travel on business, even though my wedding ring is clearly visible, some men still think I'm a lonely fat women desperate for a quickie. Even though my AOL profile clearly states that I'm married, men hit on me online too. I like to chat, but when they want fat cyber-sex, well, my "favorite" time was a few months ago when an IM popped up from a stupid man who got the royal wise ass treatment from me.

He: Hey baby can you help me out?
Me: What's the problem?
He: I have this pressure and I need to release it.
Me: Go ahead and burp.
He: No it's lower than that.
Me: Then maybe you'd better open all the windows.
He: No it's in front.
Me: Sounds like you have more pressure than bubble wrap.
He: Yeah can you help me?
Me: Well, when I need to take care of bubble wrap I usually run over it several times with my desk chair.

Sue


----------



## Aliena (Oct 9, 2005)

Em, if they start a conversation off with the typical A/S/L/W (age, sex, location, weight), then chances are they're most likely interested in one thing and that usually has nothing to do with your mind. I'm not saying that is what your guy did in paticular, but if your talking to someone and the conversation is only going one way, then it's obvious they're only looking for play. 

I am sorry that you've been hurt, but changing yourself for others is the *LEAST* thing that will make you happy or give you peace. Don't mutilate your body, because some doofus took advantage of you. Live your life well and show them they're not worth a second thought!! 

Good luck and be well....


----------



## John C. (Oct 9, 2005)

CurvyEm said:
 

> In answering the question, "What does the red spectrum tell us about quasars?" there are various words that need to be defined. What is a spectrum, what is a red one, why is it red, and why is it so frequently linked with quasars? What the hell is a quasar?



Hi CurvyEM

while i probably can't help you with your boyfriends
i can tell you something about your monicker 
and hope thats a least a little bit of interesting for you.

A quasar is a special kind of star, which is much brighter then
usual stars.

A spectrum describes the entirety of the emitted light of an object.
E.g. a prism splits lights into its colors so you can see e.g. a rainbow
which is the spectrum of light so to say.
all these colors added together give a white light in return.

A shift of the spectrum occurs when the emitter moves fast.
Since light can be descibed as a wave this wave broadens
when the emitter moves away or narrows during approach.
This is what you can observe when you hear a policecar approaching and
moving away. If it approaches the sound of the siren is pitched higher
while it gets deeper when the policecar passed you.
This happens because sound is a wave as well.
The same happens to a star and the light it sends out,
when he approaches or travels toward you its spectrum
of light shifts to blue, while when he travels away from you
the light becomes reddish.

So the red shift tells you that these stars are moving very fast
somewhere in the range of lightspeed since only then a noticable shift will
occur (same as for a policecar which has to move in a velocity range 'near'
the speed of sound which is about 300 meters/s afaik).
Since the probablity that they will approach earth is fortunately very
very small (given the endless possible directions a star can travel)
these quasars obviously move away from earth at a high speed.

Finally you can say if think of yourself as a very bright star you are showing probably some severe red shift to the guy you mentioned above....


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 9, 2005)

John C. said:


> A shift of the spectrum occurs when the emitter moves fast.


Is that what we call a "Doppler-ganger?"

Sue (<-- wise ass)


----------



## John C. (Oct 9, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> Is that what we call a "Doppler-ganger?"
> 
> Sue (<-- wise ass)



yes it is 



TallFatSue said:


> He: I have this pressure and I need to release it.
> Me: Go ahead and burp.



rotflol


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

Better a wise ass than a dumb one.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 9, 2005)

Aw, Em, I'm sorry. Sometimes *people* suck -- not just guys, we women have our moments, too. I really hope you can find a wonderful man who is worthy of you. I know it's tough, but I hope you dust yourself off, hold your head up high and keep looking for the man of your dreams. He's definitely out there.


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 9, 2005)

Miss Vickie said:


> Aw, Em, I'm sorry. Sometimes *people* suck -- not just guys, we women have our moments, too. I really hope you can find a wonderful man who is worthy of you. I know it's tough, but I hope you dust yourself off, hold your head up high and keep looking for the man of your dreams. He's definitely out there.



Well said.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 9, 2005)

What you need to remember is that, when coming across people like that, you are better than that. You hold yourself to higher standards than they do, and petty attempts and wishes from people who show no respect shouldn't even catch your attention. Let them fly under the radar gun, and don't even let them get to you. If you do that, then you're letting them succeed in making you think less of yourself. Yes, some people seek those characters out, but that should not be your concern.
As Miss Vickie said, hold your head high. You have all sorts of support from the forums here, those who believe in you. Just don't lose sight of who you are, and you will be fine.


----------



## Emma (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't really think ALL men are losers.. I had just come home from a long day yesterday, something happened and I got pissed off. Sorry about the rant. Just needed to stress about he subject somewhere.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 10, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't really think ALL men are losers.. I had just come home from a long day yesterday, something happened and I got pissed off. Sorry about the rant. Just needed to stress about he subject somewhere.



It's okay to lose your cool every now and then. But don't do it too often or people will mentally put an asterisk next to your name, as in "be careful what you say to her, or she'll blow her stack."


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 10, 2005)

Em looking at your profile pic, you look like a baby doll ready to rock out. I bet you do take things very seriously. As for guys talking to you for your fat. Well, one you don't appear to be to fat, but I know looks can be deceiving. As a single girl in the chatting world it is hard in fact when I first come on line I was surrounded by all these men (wow) I thought, How hot am I? I got the big head for no reason at all. I soon learned I was just a fat girl and on top of that I was a fat young girl. NO big thing. Then Guess what I become even more depressed then I was to start out with. I didn't want to be just another fat girl. I got obsessed with looking at all the online PICS. Who was who, who was prettier. Who could I try and look like. Etc. Etc. It was an obsession for a while. Then I had to shake it. I had to let it all go and become my own women. In a way it was killing me.To do this I have to have periods in my life when I go off line for awhile, I make a general practice not to chat, Not to IM. IF I know you are you catch my interest then yea maybe. You have to be careful with your heart because no one else is going to be. You have to be careful with your body because no one else is going to be. As someone said it is nice when you can accept the compliments as for what they are compliments. "Meant to make you feel good, " On no condition is cutting the answer. All cutting does is cause more pain inside and out. Take it from me. I have had way to much experience with self infliction. You are in control, of your life. A guy told me that recently in a serious conversation (a friend that also compliments my tall and bigness constantly) He says to me, You have to take you life and control it, make it what you want for it is the only way YOU will ever be happy. You are not alone my sister. BIG Hugs...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 10, 2005)

Curvy, when you go on the internet and post a video of yourself naked and jumping up and down, alongside details regarding launching your own paysite, men are going to respond to you in a sexual way. I realize you're young, but that's a pretty straightforward thing.

If you enjoy the attention, enjoy it without name-calling and threats of mutilation. If you don't enjoy it, I'd rethink the public nudy jump rope vids. And if humans acting in a human way causes you to harm yourself, you may want to get that under control before taking money from men for naughty photos.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess somewhere in evolution it was men who drove some of to be lesbians, right?  

Seriously though, men, women, straight, gay, fat, thin... there's good and bad in every group. Unfortunately some venues allow people more lisence to be idiots (I'm thinking of the Internet & bars right now, but I'm sure there are others).

There's lots of good folks out there too, and you'll find them sometime. But remember, you'll find fewer of them hanging out in bars!

fg33


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 10, 2005)

fatgirl33 said:


> I guess somewhere in evolution it was men who drove some of to be lesbians, right?


Hmm, could be. Several years ago one of my friends threw a 40th anniversary party for her parents, and I and some other friends helped her decorate. My husband Art was the only man helping, and he graciously endured an entire day of man jokes ("What's the difference between a man and a catfish? One is a bottom-feeding scum-sucker and the other is a fish."). Then we all went out to dinner together. One woman in our group was a lesbian, and during dinner she paid my husband an odd compliment by saying she could "do an Art." (At least I think it was a compliment.  )


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 11, 2005)

> you'll find fewer of them hanging out in bars!



I don't know I met my husband in a bar!


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that Em. A damned disgrace, what ever happened to the idea of gentlemanly conduct (Damned if I am going to carry that torch by myself) and common decency?


----------



## Emma (Oct 11, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Curvy, when you go on the internet and post a video of yourself naked and jumping up and down, alongside details regarding launching your own paysite, men are going to respond to you in a sexual way. I realize you're young, but that's a pretty straightforward thing.
> 
> If you enjoy the attention, enjoy it without name-calling and threats of mutilation. If you don't enjoy it, I'd rethink the public nudy jump rope vids. And if humans acting in a human way causes you to harm yourself, you may want to get that under control before taking money from men for naughty photos.



Actually. It wasn't someone from here, he'd never seen the video. He doesn't know anything about me considering anything about a paysite. I expect people to respond like that where I post something like that. It's nice, and it makes me feel attractive. But it's not what I want in real life, so it was just a little rant.

Anyway, it wasn't a threat of self mutilation. It was an expression of speech. Like "i feel like smacking my head off a wall" or shit like that.

Thank you everyone else for the lovely replies.  I feel better now, I'm a bit less stressed. Thank you.


[EDIT] i WAS NOT naked.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 11, 2005)

fatgirl33 said:


> There's lots of good folks out there too, and you'll find them sometime. But remember, you'll find fewer of them hanging out in bars


Not that I've had much experience in bars, but my impression was that many men who hang out in bars tended to be superficial party animal types. The bar scenes in _Shallow Hal_ pretty much tally with my experiences, so I only verrrry reluctantly went to bars and frat parties with my friends after I turned 21. Of course that was during the height of the disco era, so my impressions were probably totally warped.  

Anyway I met my husband the old fashioned way: he was the younger brother of one of my university classmates. I gave the "little kid brother" a chance, and he took a chance on the "older fat woman", and the rest is history.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 11, 2005)

Em, sorry it happened, but here's what I do. 

I have NO tolerance for even the slightest bullshit when I'm online. Does that make me a hardass bitch? Sure, probably, but it keeps the losers at arms length, and anyone who is interested in regular ol' conversation has a much better chance of getting through. 

As soon as they go down the "how good does your fat make you feel?" road, they're gone with a simple "have a nice night." I'll be honest, you can see true colors more often than not when you show you have your own set levels of expectation in conversation. If they cross your line and they are sincere, they will immediately change the subject.. if not, you've not wasted a single moment more than need be. 

It might just be me, but it really helps me not get wound up, they're just in and out so fast I don't even have time to get pissed.


----------



## eljay (Oct 11, 2005)

Aliena said:


> Em, if they start a conversation off with the typical A/S/L/W (age, sex, location, weight), then chances are they're most likely interested in one thing and that usually has nothing to do with your mind. I'm not saying that is what your guy did in paticular, but if your talking to someone and the conversation is only going one way, then it's obvious they're only looking for play.
> 
> [font]




SO TRUE
The way i look it is: Chavs have internet too.


----------



## Stealth (Oct 11, 2005)

> Em, if they start a conversation off with the typical A/S/L/W (age, sex, location, weight)



Its sad. They probrably typed THAT with one hand, too.

You know what, Someone found me on yahoo the other day- "ASL"- I dont even bother responding.

Ignore them. I imagine the majority of posters around here are better than that.


----------



## Brent (Oct 11, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Why is it I always come across the people who just want to talk about my fat and mess me around. Goddddddddd.
> That's it. I'm going to go on a diet and then at least I'll just be "normal" and I won't have some sort of "extra" thing on my body that means that's all they want.
> Fuck it. I'll just mutilate myself and then no one will want me at all.
> 
> ...



Here's the problem with that plan: if you lose weight and become 'normal' as you put it, you'll just wind up with _different_ men who will want to talk about other parts of you - your boobs, your ass, your flat belly, whatever.

It's not 'you' that's the problem. And it's not the 'part of you' that's the problem either; it's the men. And you can't solve that.

Finding the right man is like television, books, grocery stores, department stores, or the Internet: you have to search through the 99.9999% of it that's crap to find the few, precious jems hidden in there.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 11, 2005)

The internet can be very dehumanizing. Imagine it like a supermarket and you like potato chips. You can have plain but they barbeque catches your eye but then again those onion flavored look mighty tasty too. There are just so many people online, that sort of line of questioning isn't considered distasteful. It isn't pleasant and I would like to think most people would like to have conversations outside of jiggly bits. Most of the time I think men are too cheap to spring for phone sex lines but why should we do the talking?

You shouldn't be so upset because it is very, very common and happens to thin women too! Really it does and it is mighty sucky but eventually normal ones do appear.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 12, 2005)

I just read this on a classical music forum:  


> Women certainly enjoy classical music. They just need long preludes. Men wanna go straight to the fugue.


----------



## Tina (Oct 12, 2005)

Fortunately, that's not true in all cases, and some men enjoy the long preludes as much as some women do.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 12, 2005)

You betcha, and sometimes hubby is perfectly happy for it to be all the long prelude. Sometimes a SSBBW just needs a good long full-body massage. Engineers sure know how to use their hands, and some days he can just play me like a cello.


----------



## OriginalCyn (Oct 12, 2005)

I'd like to put this issue into a more-general perspective. Statistically-speaking, far more males are "bent" (i.e., "into various fetishes") than are females. The end result of this is LOTS of frustrated males! These men basically NEED to have their fetishes satisfied in order to be able to function sexually and to enjoy sexual interactions.

Unfortunately, a preference for a non-thin figure is often more than a mere "preference" or an aesthetic value--it's often an out-and-out fetish. And that's why you're encountering the sorts of men that you are: Those particular males have all been "bent". 

Women who aren't fat also meet the same sorts of males online--it's just that the obsession probably won't be over "fat" (unless the guy's a "secret feeder", and he's fantasizing about finding a skinny chick to "blow up").

So, what's a fat gal who's "looking" and is not into "bent" guys to do? Weed 'em out! Granted, that gives you fewer guys in your potential "dating pool" from which to choose, but that's the way that things go. You might also try a venue other than a specifically fat-oriented site. For example, one of my good friends has been meeting fellows on "Adult Friend Finder Dot Com". The problem with THAT site is that there are lots of men there who are interested ONLY in sex (without having any sort of "relationship"), so there's a lot to "weed out" there, too; but my friend tells me that the men there are far more tolerant of fat women than men on the other dating sites.

In the meantime, don't blame yourself. Being fat does limit your pool of available, interested men. But that doesn't mean that guys who are into fat women are automatically problematic. ALL men who hang out on dating sites require a careful separation of "the wheat from the chaff", and it's a problem for women of all ages, shapes, and sizes. (And, not to be entirely sexist: There are some totally psycho chicks who hang out on dating sites, as well, so guys also need to be discriminating!)


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 12, 2005)

OriginalCyn said:


> I'd like to put this issue into a more-general perspective. ...



Good observations. 

Last night I browsed through an article on how to catch a man in six month or something like that. The author basically separated men into those who were in "sex mode" and those who were in "relationship mode." Those in "sex mode" aren't automatically, necessarily bad. That is just the phase they are in. So if a woman is in "relationship mode," then it's not a good match. 

The author also used a cute analogy. She suggested that women who are looking put their "cablight" on, as in taxi cabs that put on the light on the roof to announce they are available. One issue we have, of course, is that a lot of women put their "cablight" on, be it via frequenting certain places or boards, or via suggestive imagery. So it shouldn't come as a huge surprise that men in "sex mode" then react. 

None of this truly warrants a gross and public generalization like "Men are such losers." Some are, some are not at all, and some are inbetween, as is the case with everything else. Imagine a man posting an angry "Women are such sluts" diatribe. My guess is he would be raked over the coals rather than receiving a lot of sympathetic advice. We really shouldn't have double standards when it comes to relationships and courting.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 12, 2005)

Agreed, good observations. I'm learning so much about life from this forum, simply because many of you help me clear some of the trees so I can see more of the forest. I firmly believe that most men are fine and decent, but the fetishists and weirdos are so doggone visible and persistent. And Conrad is right: many decent men are simply going through a temporary fetish phase.

Like it or not, our sizes make us tempting "objects" for fat fetishists. On AOL I've had IMs from someone who read my posts here, and asked me to describe my meals in detail. I'm a tall woman so naturally I have large feet, and I love to wear sandals. Warning, warning: this is a bonanza for foot fetishists! Hoo boy, have I had many a run-in with them. Like before I met my husband, I dated a guy who gave fantastic foot massages, but my feet became the entire focus of our relationship, so I weeded him out. There are also those with a fetish for Amazons, like the guy who wanted me to lift him and carry him around like a baby (no it wasn't Deuce Bigelow  ). Then we have the fetish combo deal: one man told me his fantasies about being 1 inch tall and painting my toe nails! I could be outraged, but generally I find most of this so very funny. 

You name it, there's a fetish for it. I was looking for online resources for people like me who get the hiccups 2 or 3 times a day. Yep, I stumbled upon a whole community of Hiccup Lovers, both male and female. I haven't found any reliable cures, but I did learn that some men (and women too) keep databases of duration, frequency and decibel levels of female hiccups. I am not making this up! (My husband does like my hiccups, but for the extra jiggles, he assures me.  ) It could be worse. Good thing I don't have allergies, because I'd probably attract the Sneeze Lovers with my lung power.  

This train of thought gave me a whole new perspective. I thought I was just plain lucky that my husband practically fell into my lap without incident. But in retrospect I've had to weed out far more bent men than I thought, so it must be more common than I thought. I must have just slapped them aside (or slapped some sense into them), had a good laugh, and then moved on. Life is an adventure.

Sue


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry you had a bad day with one jerk. I have to admit that when i first look at ANYONE i see their parts, nice butt, nice face, nice smile, nice hands, nice other things..so i think we all objectify to a certain extent, it mostly becomes an issue when that is all we can see. while i see that when i first meet them, i dont think of this person as "the fine butt" but as "insert male or female name here" so, some people can't see past it, there are many many people in this world that way, not only to fat people, but to thin people as well, or people with big breasts or other body parts.

I have this one guy i talk to, and he told me how he had this friend who was the love of his life, til she lost weight, and now, he had NO sexual interest in her, and couldnt have a relationship with her anymore, based on how she looked...while i found it kinda sad, he had no issue with it, it was just the way it was. I remember asking him, if you liked her for her breasts and she had breast cancer, would he leave, he honestly said he couldnt answer that cause he wasnt sure what his answer would be, well, it spoke volumes to me of course.

that is why it is different strokes for different folks....lol

Dianna


----------



## Single26Female (Oct 13, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Why is it I always come across the people who just want to talk about my fat and mess me around. Goddddddddd.
> That's it. I'm going to go on a diet and then at least I'll just be "normal" and I won't have some sort of "extra" thing on my body that means that's all they want.
> Fuck it. I'll just mutilate myself and then no one will want me at all.
> 
> ...



I'm a little late but wanted to say that I'm sorry for what you are going through.

It's already been said...but size has nothing to do w/pain. I know just as many skinny girls with problems as heavy girls. My BEST relationships were when I was at my highest weight. It was when I lost weight that I found the guys that truly only wanted sex...

Now, I'm too scared to let anyone want me... 

Anyway, sending belated hugs


----------



## Tina (Oct 13, 2005)

OriginalCyn said:


> The problem with THAT site is that there are lots of men there who are interested ONLY in sex (without having any sort of "relationship"), so there's a lot to "weed out" there, too; but my friend tells me that the men there are far more tolerant of fat women than men on the other dating sites.



Just wanted to make the point that, were I looking, I'd want something beyond a man who was "tolerant" of my fat bod. I would want (and have), a man who likes and desires my body, along with the rest of me.

Perhaps it's just my reading of that particular sentence, but it just kind of turned me off. I think you make some good points, Cyn, but I'm wondering: it seems you're saying that most men who prefer fat women are bent fetishists. Do you have any figures for that, or is it just your own observation?


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 13, 2005)

most men are asshats.

you know i think you're rad. anyway, there's really nothing i can say. i don't have any defense for my gender. all i know is that, while physical attraction is the first thing that draws me to a girl, yes, i care more about personality, intelligence, and humor and disposition than any physical attraction.

i try to be chivalrous, too. i often feel like i'm the only one.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 13, 2005)

> i try to be chivalrous, too. i often feel like i'm the only one.


Sometimes it is lonely trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 13, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> i try to be chivalrous, too. i often feel like i'm the only one.



It's hard to actively, outwardly, be a good person.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 13, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> It's hard to actively, outwardly, be a good person.



Do you mean it's hard to be nice when the rest of the world is full of such assholes? Cause if so I agree. LOL


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 13, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Do you mean it's hard to be nice when the rest of the world is full of such assholes? Cause if so I agree. LOL



Well, sort of. I agree with that statement too. I guess what I mean is that someone can be an asshole at any given time, but not often are you given the opportunity to be specifically good. It's easy to be a jerk, and easy to be decent but no more than that.


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 13, 2005)

*Red Green voice* Now time for the man's prayer:

"Im a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 13, 2005)

Tragdor said:


> *Red Green voice* Now time for the man's prayer:
> 
> "Im a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess.




ROFLMAO!!!! I love that show!!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 13, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't really think ALL men are losers.. I had just come home from a long day yesterday, something happened and I got pissed off. Sorry about the rant. Just needed to stress about he subject somewhere.



It's interesting though that your signature is a quote by the classic male loser, Arnold Rimmer. ;o) But anyone who can quote "Red Dwarf" is okay by me.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's another story to show just how stupid some men can be toward fat women, or really toward women in general. Most of this has nothing to do with our sizes, but our fat is a obvious way so insult our dignity. Again, I think most men are fine decent people, but there are some who make my blood boil or my skin crawl. Anyway this incident happened to Art, so I'll let him tell you about it. This means I'll have to haul my abundant self out of this nice comfy chair to let him type, so I'll go grab a snack while I'm up. 

Sue

_I'm an electrical engineer. Sometimes I have projects up the road in Detroit with the automotive industry. One engineer there works hard and plays hard. One night he drove me to dinner at a little place he knew. A strip club near the airport: The Doll House. He must regularly drop a ton of money there. I wasn't comfortable to end up at a strip club but put up with it because he pays my invoices. After an hour he was tipsy and asked how I liked it. I said the food was good. "You're the guy who likes fat broads." 'Not exactly, I'm just happily married.' "But your wife is fat, right?" 'Yes, in all the right places.' "How come you let your wife get so fat?" 'She was fat when I married her.' "Don't you like thin girls?" 'Yes but I fell in love with a fat girl.' "No wife of mine is getting fat." It was his booze talking. So I pretended someone called my cell phone and I had to leave. I took a taxi to my hotel. -- Art_

PS. If this is the guy same I'm thinking of, I met him later and he was really nice to me. Maybe we educated him a little that fat women are perfectly nice people. Or maybe he was just kissing up to us after making a fool of himself.

Sue


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 23, 2005)

Men are definitely the emotionally weaker of the species. One measure of a man is his ability to resist feminine sexual energy. It can be quite challenging for us, especially in the presence of a very attractive woman. That being said, I'm not sure what you can do about such guys.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 23, 2005)

Phalloidium said:


> Men are definitely the emotionally weaker of the species. One measure of a man is his ability to resist feminine sexual energy. It can be quite challenging for us, especially in the presence of a very attractive woman. That being said, I'm not sure what you can do about such guys.


Resisiting "energy" is tough - but I believe it can always be done. You have to be willing - and able - to reprogram yourself. Just conditioning.

And as for "such guys"... You can ignore them, attack them, confuse them mightily. Whatever you like - just make it _effective_. Appropriate response is appropriate response.


----------



## Loscos (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm a guy, I make stupid, brass off the cuff comments, i'm not the greatest man in the world, i'm not the worst, i'm not the most intelligent, good looking or even suave bloke in the world. I am however a great person to make a random post that has no point other than to make you read this message until the end and then you realise that i've wasted your time by not saying anything important or relevant.

I'm an idiot, thats what i am.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 23, 2005)

Loscos said:


> I'm a guy, I make stupid, brass off the cuff comments, i'm not the greatest man in the world, i'm not the worst, i'm not the most intelligent, good looking or even suave bloke in the world. I am however a great person to make a random post that has no point other than to make you read this message until the end and then you realise that i've wasted your time by not saying anything important or relevant.
> 
> I'm an idiot, thats what i am.


I am the sc0rekeeper, and you the w00tmaster?


----------

